# Norway 2006 - or a tour of Scandinavian lighthouses



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

We spent a great 4 weeks in Norway this August. Overland to the Oslo Fjord, then followed the south coast round to Stavangar, before heading inland past the Hardanger glacier, then into Telemark. On the way we passed Jossingfjord, where the Altmark incident place, and the heavy water plant, the target in "The Heroes of Telemark" action.

We came home by way of ferry from Langesund in Norway to Hirtsalls in Denmark, then home via Dunkirk. Weused no electric hook up at all, and when I refill the Gaslow I'll be able to report how much gas we used. We only filled up once, and never turned on the reserve tank. Most nights were spent wild camping, and there are some lovely spots.

Details and photos on http://www.pippins.me.uk/Scandinavia/2006_index.htm, comments welcomed


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Bagshanty said:


> We came home by way of ferry from Langesund in Norway to Hirtsalls in Denmark, then home via Dunkirk. Weused no electric hook up at all, and when I refill the Gaslow I'll be able to report how much gas we used. We only filled up once, and never turned on the reserve tank. Most nights were spent wild camping, and there are some lovely spots.
> 
> Details and photos on http://www.pippins.me.uk/Scandinavia/2006_index.htm, comments welcomed


Hello there,

Very interesting travel reports you have there.

A question or 2

Was your ferry expensive and do you have a website link to the operator (is it color line?)

Andorra You mention "country from hell" I have put a post on regarding Andorra asking for advice on our route to Salobrena Spain. Should I avoid it?

Trev


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi liked your photos of Pulpit rock we were at the other end of that Fjord at Lysebotn a month or so before. (just visible over the top of Rosemary's hat.

Regards frank


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

teemyob said:


> [
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> ...


The Kystlink ferry from Langesund was £72 one way, and took 6 hours. (http://www.kystlink.com/ )This saved an equivalent amount crossing the Danish bridges, plus fuel (tankful?) for driving through Sweden. Color Line went from somewhere else, and was a lot more expensive.

Andorra was a major surprise to us - utterly commercial and totally ruined. If you go there with no illusions you should be fine, especially just passing through. BEWARE buying lots of cheap booze and cigarettes - Andorra is not in the EU and customs will happily fine anyone attempting to "smuggle" stuff into France or Spain. The rest of the Pyrenes are brilliant.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Norway Ferry*

Hello Bagshanty,

Still reading through your very interesting travellogue.

Yes looking at those pulpit rock photos (just typing it here) sends a shck through my system.

Just sifting my way through the website link you gave me but when I get to my return leg it keeps coming up with an error. Is there an English Version?

Trev


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: Norway Ferry*



teemyob said:


> Hello Bagshanty,
> 
> Still reading through your very interesting travellogue.
> 
> ...


I doubt it, on board they didn't even handle Danish Kroner, only Norwegian. We booked by phone from a Tourist Information office in Stavangar, and the guy spoke perfect English (i.e. much better than John Prescott!). They will likely respond to an email.

We probably have a timetable somewhere, and that was in English.They only have one ship, which leaves Langesund at 1800, and leaves Hirtsalls early the next morning.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Excellent we plan on doing this route in 2008 when we have saved up a few pennies.

Great photos.


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

... I have now refilled the Gaslow cylinders, and can report that over 28 days we used 30.5 litres of LPG, which I calculate is equivalent to 15.5 Kg, and costing ~ £14. Not bad, as that covered the large fridge/freezer, hot water for showers, and cooking. We used no electric hook-up at all. 

So although the Gasloww will never recoup its cost in terms of cheaper gas, not paying £2 to £5 pn for electricity will soon add up.


----------

